# Singletrails & Freeriden in der Region Frankfurt



## ^Grimreaper^ (30. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin erst seit kurzem in Frankfurt, wohne in Sachsenhausen, und mich interessiert, wo man um Frankfurt herum gut freeriden kann und wo es gute Singletrails gibt. Zudem suche ich ein paar nette Leute in meiner Altersgruppe (20 - 35, ich selbst bin 27), die Lust haben hin und wieder mal schön bergab zu fahren. 
Ich fahre lieber bergab als bergauf, aber bin auch keine lahme Schnecke.
Wichtig wäre noch, dass der Ausgangspunkt von Sachsenhausen halbwegs schnell zu erreichen ist. Nach Oberursel Hohemark bspw. fahre ich mit der U-Bahn ca. 50 Minuten und abends im Berufsverkehr macht das keinen Spaß.

Ich freue mich über jeden Hinweis und jede Rückmeldung!!! Wer Lust hat abends mal spontan zu fahren, kann mir gerne auch eine Nachricht schreiben, dann kann man sich ja mal verabreden.

Grüße,
Jörg


----------



## Kulminator (30. Juni 2008)

Hallo Jörg,

dann schau doch mal bei uns Spessartwölfen oder den Freireitern. Da geht eigentlich (fast) immer was .. 

Gruss Kulmi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## graffitisnd (17. Juli 2008)

Servuz Jörg,
also ich heiß auch Jörg. Hab grad dein Beitrag gelesen. Ich bin auch immer auf der Suche nach Leuten die bock haben auch mal im Wald zu shredden und nicht immer nur in der City. Ich fahr auch lieber bergab (dafür hat man ja ein Fully) ;-). Wenn du Bock hast, meld dich doch einfach mal.

Greetz und happy trail
jörg


----------



## andy1 (17. Juli 2008)

ich geh auch ab und an im Wald schredden








wer berab fährt muss aber auch bergauf...
warum 50min in die Bahn quälen wenn du in ca. 2x50min mit dem Rad zur Hohenmark gefahren bist?
am Main lang bis Mainspitze Höchst, rechts dann die Nidda entlang bis zur Praunheimer Brücke, dann links hoch... immer schön ohne viel Verkehr.


----------



## sipaq (17. Juli 2008)

^Grimreaper^ schrieb:


> Ich bin erst seit kurzem in Frankfurt, wohne in Sachsenhausen, und mich interessiert, wo man um Frankfurt herum gut freeriden kann und wo es gute Singletrails gibt. Zudem suche ich ein paar nette Leute in meiner Altersgruppe (20 - 35, ich selbst bin 27), die Lust haben hin und wieder mal schön bergab zu fahren.
> Ich fahre lieber bergab als bergauf, aber bin auch keine lahme Schnecke.
> Wichtig wäre noch, dass der Ausgangspunkt von Sachsenhausen halbwegs schnell zu erreichen ist. Nach Oberursel Hohemark bspw. fahre ich mit der U-Bahn ca. 50 Minuten und abends im Berufsverkehr macht das keinen Spaß.


Also bei den Freireitern hier im Forum kommst Du sicher auf Deine Kosten. Auch der After-Work-Biking (AWB) Thread hier dürfte was für Dich sein, allerdings muss man sich da die Bergabfahrt immer erst durch Hochfahren erkämpfen.

Letzteres hab ich jetzt zweimal (gestern und vorgestern) mitgemacht und tolle Trails (bergauf wie bergab) gezeigt bekommen. Lohnt sich also auf jeden Fall. Unterwegs war ich mit 'nem Cube All-Mountain (130/125mm Federweg) und mein Mitfahrer (Everstyle aus dem AWB-Thread) mit 'nem 100/110mm Marathon-Fully. Geheizt wurde aber trotzdem genug, auch wenn man das sicher nicht mit dem Downhill-Geheize mancher Freerider mit ihren 180mm Monstern vergleichen kann.


----------



## sipaq (17. Juli 2008)

Ach ja, laut RMV dauert die Fahrt vom Schweizer Platz zur Hohemark nur 42 Minuten. Viel schneller bist Du mit dem Auto auch nicht (vor allem wenn man die Zeit für ein- und ausräumen noch mitrechnet).

Außerdem kann man ja auch (wie hier auch schon erwähnt) ja auch per Bike bis zur Hohemark fahren. Von Sachsenhausen aus ist das sicherlich in 65-70 Minuten machbar (zurück 10-15 Minuten weniger). Da hat man sich dann auch schon mal 250-270 Höhenmeter und gut 20km erarbeitet.


----------



## fastmike (17. Juli 2008)

wer schnell bergab kommt,wird auch umso schneller wieder  hochgeshuttlet!ihr lahmen cc-schnecken


----------



## andy1 (18. Juli 2008)

fastmike schrieb:


> wer schnell bergab kommt,wird auch umso schneller wieder  hochgeshuttlet!ihr lahmen cc-schnecken



Da muss erstmal einer mit so einem Allebergepanzer an meinem ca. 11 Jahre alten Hardtail vorbeikommen, das dürfte nicht so leicht sein.

Wo steht denn dann der Shuttle?
Wo ist der Trainingseffekt für die Fitness? Sonst kann ich ja auch mit meinem Bürostuhl durchs Büro rollern - hätte in etwa den gleichen Kalorienverbrauch.


----------



## Konaschaf (18. Juli 2008)

Na dass DH-Fahren ein Hochleistungssport (wenn er richtig gemacht wird)ist und nichts mit dem "Bürostuhlrollern" zu tun hat ist ja wohl jedem klar, oder?

Wir sind im Allgemeinen nach spätestens 10 Abfahrten am Berg platt - trotz Shuttle.

Es wird ja wohl auch keiner behaupten wollen, 100m Sprint verbraucht keine Kalorien - sind ja nur 100m und nur die, die mehr als 10.000m am Stück laufen können sind Sportler.

Die Belastung ist einfach ne Andere - aber jedem das seine, der Spassfaktor ist beim DH-fahren für mich deutlich höher und somit auch der Trainingseffekt


----------



## Ted77 (21. Juli 2008)

andy1 schrieb:


> Wo ist der Trainingseffekt für die Fitness? Sonst kann ich ja auch mit meinem Bürostuhl durchs Büro rollern - hätte in etwa den gleichen Kalorienverbrauch.





Ihr wollts nicht kapieren oder??


----------



## Moi (21. Juli 2008)

andy1 schrieb:


> Da muss erstmal einer mit so einem Allebergepanzer an meinem ca. 11 Jahre alten Hardtail vorbeikommen, das dürfte nicht so leicht sein.
> 
> Wo steht denn dann der Shuttle?
> Wo ist der Trainingseffekt für die Fitness? Sonst kann ich ja auch mit meinem Bürostuhl durchs Büro rollern - hätte in etwa den gleichen Kalorienverbrauch.



Fahre eigentlich immer mit Pulsuhr. Fahre sowohl hoch als auch runter. Bergab ist der Puls (Trail + ordentlich Arbeit auf dem Bike: Treten + MIt dem Bike mitgehen, weil man fährt ja nicht so wie Sack) immer im Bereich von 180 bis 195. Ich komme gerne mal vorbei und wir schnallen dir mal ne Pulsuhr um und gucken mal was du so auf dem Bürostuhl so erreichst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (21. Juli 2008)

andy1 schrieb:


> Da muss erstmal einer mit so einem Allebergepanzer an meinem ca. 11 Jahre alten Hardtail vorbeikommen, das dürfte nicht so leicht sein.


 
Das könnte - bei gleichem Fitnesstand der Fahrer - wohl war sein ...  aber der Rest: 



> Wo ist der Trainingseffekt für die Fitness? Sonst kann ich ja auch mit meinem Bürostuhl durchs Büro rollern - hätte in etwa den gleichen Kalorienverbrauch.


 
Ja, ja, ist wie beim Reiten, das ist auch kein Sport, da läuft ja das Pferd, und wie beim Motocross, das ist überhaupt nicht anstrengend, da verrichtet ja der Motor die ganze Arbeit ... 

Immer doof, wenn man etwas be(ver-)urteilt, was man selbst noch nicht ausprobiert hat!

MissQuax


PS: Bin selbst jahrelang Dressur, Springen, Gelände geritten, habe (mit OMK-B-Lizenz) eine Saison MX-Rennen gefahren und versuche mich seit einigen Monaten im Freeriden.


----------



## Maggo (21. Juli 2008)

es ist immer wieder das selbe. wenn nicht gerade irgendein rücksichtsloser ignoranter und absolut fauler abfahrtsjunkie was wegen ner verklemmten lycraschwuchtel mault mault halt ne verklemmte  lycraschwuchtel über irgendeinen rücksichtslosen ignoranten und absolut faulen abfahrtsjunkie.
wie wärs mal zusammen zu halten, irgendwie sind unsere interessen doch auf ein rad mit zwei rädern zurückzuführen. alles andere ist echt zum kotzen.
peace.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (21. Juli 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> es ist immer wieder das selbe. wenn nicht gerade irgendein rücksichtsloser ignoranter und absolut fauler abfahrtsjunkie was wegen ner verklemmten lycraschwuchtel mault mault halt ne verklemmte  lycraschwuchtel über irgendeinen rücksichtslosen ignoranten und absolut faulen abfahrtsjunkie.
> wie wärs mal zusammen zu halten, irgendwie sind unsere interessen doch auf ein rad mit zwei rädern zurückzuführen. alles andere ist echt zum kotzen.
> peace.


----------



## MissQuax (21. Juli 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> es ist immer wieder das selbe. wenn nicht gerade irgendein rücksichtsloser ignoranter und absolut fauler abfahrtsjunkie was wegen ner verklemmten lycraschwuchtel mault mault halt ne verklemmte lycraschwuchtel über irgendeinen rücksichtslosen ignoranten und absolut faulen abfahrtsjunkie.
> wie wärs mal zusammen zu halten, irgendwie sind unsere interessen doch auf ein rad mit zwei rädern zurückzuführen. alles andere ist echt zum kotzen.
> peace.


 
Das ist wohl falsch rübergekommen, ich wollte eigentlich mehr einen Denkanstoß liefern (von wegen kein Kalorienverbrauch -> nicht anstrengend  -> kein Sport )

Ich "maule" schon deshalb weder über die "EINEN" noch über die "ANDEREN" weil ich zweirädrig sowohl das "EINE" als auch das "ANDERE" fahre - ne echte (Karbon-)"Schwuchtel" (von mir *liebevoll *auch so genannt!), ne "Halb-Schwuchtel" und ne "Nicht-Schwuchtel". Berghoch schimpfe ich über meinen "Eisenhaufen", bergrunter bin ich froh, daß er was abkann (wenn ich mal nix kann ).

Hat alles seine Daseins-Berechtigung, seinen Sinn und seinen Fun-Faktor!

Also: wegen mir brauchste nicht :kotz:!


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Juli 2008)

@Bruder: komm mal her und schwing dein weihrauch


----------



## KillerN (21. Juli 2008)

Konaschaf schrieb:


> Na dass DH-Fahren ein Hochleistungssport ist ...



Inetwa vergleichbar mit Ironman gell ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (21. Juli 2008)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Das ist wohl falsch rübergekommen, ich wollte eigentlich mehr einen Denkanstoß liefern (von wegen kein Kalorienverbrauch -> nicht anstrengend  -> kein Sport )
> 
> Ich "maule" schon deshalb weder über die "EINEN" noch über die "ANDEREN" weil ich zweirädrig sowohl das "EINE" als auch das "ANDERE" fahre - ne echte (Karbon-)"Schwuchtel" (von mir *liebevoll *auch so genannt!), ne "Halb-Schwuchtel" und ne "Nicht-Schwuchtel". Berghoch schimpfe ich über meinen "Eisenhaufen", bergrunter bin ich froh, daß er was abkann (wenn ich mal nix kann ).
> 
> ...



keine sorge, mein kommentar war in keinster weise auf irgendeines deiner postings bezogen.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Bruder: komm mal her und schwing dein weihrauch



Bin schon da. 

Aber eigentlich ist doch alles gesagt. Der Schwerkraft nachzugeben und richtig einen Berg runterzufahren ist ähnlich anstrengend wie das raufkurbeln. Allerdings ist die Belastung eine gänzlich andere und daher ist beides nur bedingt zu vergleichen. 

Wie ist's denn im Winter mit den Skifahrern? Da regt sich auch niemand mehr über die Alpinen und deren Liftnutzung auf. Also - keep cool und habt euren Spaß.


----------



## Ted77 (22. Juli 2008)

Amen!


----------

